# owned



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, so i let my compressus run rampant in my 125 wide with about 40 1.5-2" feeders, so yeah. he eats about one a day, and just kills about 4 and leaves their bodies to die









but on the brightr side, here is a canibalistic owned pic

View attachment 45631


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i wake up to this scene every morning... disturbing...


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

lmao.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

gross, but cool at the same time


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

owned!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

hahaha thats 1 mean fish man.... just bites half then leaves him to die


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thats just him...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Pictures and Video


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I see the goldfish that was bitten in half, bvut it looks like there is another pic that is not loading for me for some reason









oh well...from the looks of the golfish your piranha must be pretty bad ass


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

nice


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

wtf!!! RIP OFF!!!!!
only one pic? that sux!
c'mon I thought there was gonna be one of him chomping down and making one of the skulls getting crushed and all that sh*t.
I am still waiting for that 2
well very nice!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)




----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

SWEET


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

that has happened with my feeders before.One would die and then the rest would eat him.


----------

